# New road biker rolling dice on new bike



## socialb (May 4, 2009)

I'm recently getting more and more into biking, it started off as casual cruising, then into mountain biking and now stepping into road bikes. 

I went bike shopping over the weekend and in my price range (around 1200) I happened upon the gary fisher arc super gs. My original thinking on what I wanted was a trek 2.1 wsd. I rolled the dice on the fisher since it had the carbon stays I wanted and the geometry and ultimate fit I was set up with was a little bit more comfortable which should be key over long distances (I plan on using this bike for long rec rides). As a mountain biker, the 27 speeds appealed to me (yeah I know I don't live near mountains but I really really like pushing buttons and plan on riding some hilly areas). I rode about 25 miles this weekend and aside from some initial fit issues (I went back to the store after 10 miles and the original stem was changed out for one slightly longer and with a higher angle) really enjoyed the ride and going fast. Now that I made the choice I can't find ANY reviews on this bike for real world use not that other people opinions are always valid there's a comfort factor in tried and true vs taking a stupid risk. What should I be looking for riding it in the next month (when the exchange/return policy runs out) to see if it should stay or if it should go? 

Also do any of you ladies have general riding position tips (i.e. back positioning tips, butt positioning tips) as I make the transition from the upright mountain bike to the road bike?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

It's a LeMond Tourmalet. That should find you some reviews.

The Gary Fisher road bikes are new kinda sorta. They were born from the ashes of the LeMond line, which Trek canned last year. The Arc Super GS is basically a repainted LeMond Tourmalet Women's. And there's nothing wrong with that.
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...Brand=LeMond&Model=Tourmalet+Womens&Type=bike

As far as making the transition, realize that your fit is dynamic and a position that doesn't feel comfortable today may feel good 300 miles from now. Make any changes to the fit incrementally.

Enjoy your bike!


----------



## socialb (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! I took it out again today and rode about 15 miles. Everything felt really good. As I rack up the miles I'm sure I'll get more comfortable in the road bike positioning and its getting easier with every ride. The speed is great, and I get to play with the gearing. Another week and I'll try attacking some hills.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I will take a few rides to really suss things out. See how your neck and shoulders feel. Also make sure your knees are okay. 

Handling wise, try those descents. Are you happy with how it corners? Happy with how it accelerates? Are you satisfied with how it climbs? 

Welcome to road riding.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

socialb said:


> I'm recently getting more and more into biking, it started off as casual cruising, then into mountain biking and now stepping into road bikes.
> 
> I went bike shopping over the weekend and in my price range (around 1200) I happened upon the gary fisher arc super gs. My original thinking on what I wanted was a trek 2.1 wsd. I rolled the dice on the fisher since it had the carbon stays I wanted and the geometry and ultimate fit I was set up with was a little bit more comfortable which should be key over long distances (I plan on using this bike for long rec rides). As a mountain biker, the 27 speeds appealed to me (yeah I know I don't live near mountains but I really really like pushing buttons and plan on riding some hilly areas). I rode about 25 miles this weekend and aside from some initial fit issues (I went back to the store after 10 miles and the original stem was changed out for one slightly longer and with a higher angle) really enjoyed the ride and going fast. Now that I made the choice I can't find ANY reviews on this bike for real world use not that other people opinions are always valid there's a comfort factor in tried and true vs taking a stupid risk. What should I be looking for riding it in the next month (when the exchange/return policy runs out) to see if it should stay or if it should go?
> 
> Also do any of you ladies have general riding position tips (i.e. back positioning tips, butt positioning tips) as I make the transition from the upright mountain bike to the road bike?



if you found a bike that fits, and does well for you, then I think your search is over. Start riding! 

Also, to REALLY find out if your fit is spot-on, train up for a century ride and do it. Doing 100 miles in a day will uncover any issue or general nastiness from a fit standpoint. Cranked up shoulder and neck muscles are to be expected (well, that's my experience anyway). Knowing this, after 100 miles your legs should be tired but not overly used/worn out (provided everything is dialed in correctly). Same goes for your back and bits that hit the saddle. 

After you have mastered the century and the riding around where you live, come on up here and try a few rides with that triple crank - the hills are what that is dying to be used on:

a) www.bvbf.com - only the first 60 miles is up hill

b) www.coppertriangle.com - Start at 8,000 feet, crank up to around 11,000 feet on four separate climbs - one day, 88 miles. 

c) www.ridetherockies.com and www.bicycletourcolorado.com - take a week off work and cycle for 6 or 7 days over some challenging terrain. (The first day of the 2008 BTC was Durango to Ouray -- three mountain passes, 65 miles, and ~12,000 feet of total climbing - or so the map says - I was wicked tired after that day!).

d) The Triple Bypass - "For Those Who Dare" http://www.teamevergreen.org/node/2 (haven't dared yet, this will be my first year doing it). 

Do any of these rides and you'll have permanent bragging rights wherever you ride.

Also, look at the Rocky Mountain regional forums for other ride details here in Colorado.

Welcome to road cycling. I've been doing it for 5 years and the only regret is that I didn't start riding earlier in my life.

If you (or anyone else reading this) are ever in Colorado Springs, drop me a PM and join up on our weekly Sunday ride.

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

socialb said:


> I'm recently getting more and more into biking, it started off as casual cruising, then into mountain biking and now stepping into road bikes.
> 
> I went bike shopping over the weekend and in my price range (around 1200) I happened upon the gary fisher arc super gs. My original thinking on what I wanted was a trek 2.1 wsd. I rolled the dice on the fisher since it had the carbon stays I wanted and the geometry and ultimate fit I was set up with was a little bit more comfortable which should be key over long distances (I plan on using this bike for long rec rides). As a mountain biker, the 27 speeds appealed to me (yeah I know I don't live near mountains but I really really like pushing buttons and plan on riding some hilly areas). I rode about 25 miles this weekend and aside from some initial fit issues (I went back to the store after 10 miles and the original stem was changed out for one slightly longer and with a higher angle) really enjoyed the ride and going fast. Now that I made the choice I can't find ANY reviews on this bike for real world use not that other people opinions are always valid there's a comfort factor in tried and true vs taking a stupid risk. What should I be looking for riding it in the next month (when the exchange/return policy runs out) to see if it should stay or if it should go?
> 
> Also do any of you ladies have general riding position tips (i.e. back positioning tips, butt positioning tips) as I make the transition from the upright mountain bike to the road bike?


PS: I have only two things I tell people to get when they get a new road bike: carbon forks and a triple chainring. Looks like you got yourself a great ride!


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

One out of two: not bad.



ColoradoVeloDude said:


> PS: I have only two things I tell people to get when they get a new road bike: carbon forks and a triple chainring. Looks like you got yourself a great ride!


----------



## socialb (May 4, 2009)

It has triple chain rings and carbon fork, so both of those are covered. 

Its only has 40 miles on it so far. I hope to get another 200 on it before I fall in love with it or decide to go another way. I guess its like I'm "seeing" the bike right now. I dig it, the rides I've had so far have gone well, but I'm not ready for a long term relationship.


----------

